# Kathrina- Hampshire Cycle mfg Co



## Jewelman13 (Oct 18, 2019)

Today’s grab! 

Katerina- Hampshire Cycle MFG company 1896-98 North Hampton Mass USA 

Missing a few components but hopeful to find some parts to correct her.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 19, 2019)

Wow, that's nice - let's see the badge, please.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## dfa242 (Oct 19, 2019)

Cool - thanks!


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 19, 2019)

Super sweet lady. That bottom bracket decal blows my mind.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Oct 19, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> Super sweet lady. That bottom bracket decal blows my mind.











Blows my mind too!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## locomotion (Oct 19, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> Super sweet lady. That bottom bracket decal blows my mind.




yeah, it's crazy that it survived for that long, especially on the BB!!!

is it just me, but why is the headbadge upside down?
Please turn it around! Looks like it's been that way for a long time.....


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 20, 2019)

*Hampshire Cycle Manufacturing Company (1894-1900)*

1894 - Hampshire Cycle Manufacturing Company begins building bicycles in a modest way. Produces 350 bicycles.

February 1, 1895 reference – Hampshire Cycle Company is a new partnership composed of Taintan, McAlpine and CE Herrick. The new concern will manufacture and deal in bicycles.

September 23, 1895 reference – Hampshire Cycle Company reorganizes from a partnership to a corporation. Plans to manufacture 1500-2000 bicycles in 1896.

December 13, 1895 reference – Hampshire Cycle Mfg. Company will call their gentlemen's wheel the Nonotuck, the name of a celebrated mountain in their locality. The ladies’ wheel will be called Kathrina, after the well-known poem.

January 18-25, 1896 – First time exhibiting was at the Third Annual Exhibition of Cycles at Madison Square Garden.

1896 – Manufactures the Nonotuck and Kathrina and Hampshire (medium grade) bicycles.

1897 – Manufactures the Nonotuck, Kathrina and Hampshire (medium grade) bicycles.

1898 – Manufactures the Nonotuck, Kathrina and Hampshire (medium grade) bicycles.

December 22, 1898 – Company decides to close.

January 5, 1899 – Charles E. Herrick continues the business. He owns the factory.

April 17, 1900 – Corporation is dissolved.

The bicycle posted above looks to be the Hampshire model per name badge not a Kathrina. Serial number 6455 may make it a 1898 model if 1500-2000 bicycles were made in 1896 and at least that in 1897 and 1898.

I will not post all period references I found. If anyone is interested in them, please PM me and I will get them to you.

*Selected period references:*

January 9, 1896 issue of _The Referee and Cycle Trade Journal:_










January 9, 1896 issue of _The Referee and Cycle Trade Journal:



_
January 23, 1896 issue of _The Referee and Cycle Trade Journal:_




January 24, 1896 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_




February 21, 1896 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_




May 7, 1896 issue of _The Referee and Cycle Trade Journal._ Hampshire Cycle Company to use Bi-Gear:




January 7, 1897 issue of _The Iron Age:_




February 11, 1897 issue of _The Referee and Cycle Trade Journal:





_

February 12, 1897 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_




1898 Nonotuck catalog (fourth annual catalog meaning the first one was 1895) that sold at Copake Auction:


----------



## Jewelman13 (Oct 20, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> *Hampshire Cycle Manufacturing Company (1894-1900)*
> 
> 1894 - Hampshire Cycle Manufacturing Company begins building bicycles in a modest way. Produces 350 bicycles.
> 
> ...




Wow!!! Amazing info!! Thank you!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 12, 2019)

Updated photos of her completed. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 13, 2019)

Better pics of this beautiful 1897 Hampshire ladies wooden wheel bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow, your lacing skills are impressive.  I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 13, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, your lacing skills are impressive. I wouldn't know where to start.




Thanks! The only re-lacing I did was the fender skirt, the chain guard is still original as found. When I got the bike I was lucky enough to have some of the original lacing so I could study it and copy it like how it was originally done.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 22, 2019)

Beautiful, great job bringing her back!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 22, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Beautiful, great job bringing her back!




Thanks!


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 25, 2019)

Love the bike and glad you saved the tires


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 25, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Love the bike and glad you saved the tires




Thanks- definitely had to save the tires! Plus I didn’t want to get lead poisoning from them...[emoji3517]


----------

